# got my new rhom!



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

so i just picked up my new rhom hes still settling in to his new tank...he looks amazing! will post pictures tonight when he is less stressed


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

great to here . looking forwerd to the pictures :nod:


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

heres some teasers =p (hence my shitty camera...imma try to get the girlfriends camera tonight)



















o and ill clean the tank for the next pics haha


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice rhom! Is he a peru rhom?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

sure is!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on your new rhom. he looks good


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats on the new P


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

note that hes moving around alot more now


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looking good bro. how big?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Buckman said:


> looking good bro. how big?


x2, and is it a 55 gal


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

roughly 6.5" and yeah 55gal...will be upgraded to 75 when needed


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

a better pic


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

what should i name him....im thinking zues but not sure yet


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice looking fish and if you ever want to sell him hit me up first.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Rhom bro cant wait till mine gets like


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

well 2nd day and he finally ate somthing...well killed it...the guy i got it from gave me a crayfish to feed him cuz thats what he was feeding him and i had no whee to put it so i threw it in the tank and just got home to a big ass chunk missing out of his back...man it was a clean cut right thru that hardass shell too


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

T-wag said:


> well 2nd day and he finally ate somthing...well killed it...the guy i got it from gave me a crayfish to feed him cuz thats what he was feeding him and i had no whee to put it so i threw it in the tank and just got home to a big ass chunk missing out of his back...man it was a clean cut right thru that hardass shell too


He will clean up the whole crayfish just give him time to settle in and you will be set.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

sweet rhom man, r u going to keep both serras?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

traded the compressus straight up for him....i wanted to keep my comp but had no more tanks free and i couldnt pass up this rhom



P boost said:


> well 2nd day and he finally ate somthing...well killed it...the guy i got it from gave me a crayfish to feed him cuz thats what he was feeding him and i had no whee to put it so i threw it in the tank and just got home to a big ass chunk missing out of his back...man it was a clean cut right thru that hardass shell too


He will clean up the whole crayfish just give him time to settle in and you will be set.
[/quote]

o and the crayfish is gone i threw him out i didnt want him to rot in his tank...imma try n get him on pellets if i can


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice pick up, congrat on the new rhom. it looks great.
good luck getting it on pellets, tried with mine, didn't work...


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> nice pick up, congrat on the new rhom. it looks great.
> good luck getting it on pellets, tried with mine, didn't work...


He already eats pellets Cichild gold xlarge pellets no prob toss in 5-10 your set.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

P boost said:


> nice pick up, congrat on the new rhom. it looks great.
> good luck getting it on pellets, tried with mine, didn't work...


He already eats pellets Cichild gold xlarge pellets no prob toss in 5-10 your set.
[/quote]

lol sweet man thats what i got! thanks alot to P boots for this fish!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

this guy is chewing the sh*t out of the plants in my tank o well guess after he finishes them off ill rescape with just rocks and drift wood....but no plants looks so lame


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

try java moss, looks pretty good on drift and rock, and it adds some color to the tank


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent pickup, T-wag!...Your rhom rocks like an AC/DC concert!!!...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yeah but pictures do this bad boy no justice wat so ever....his color is absoluly amazing imma try to get a nice camera so mayb u guys can see this fish is my favorite iv ever owned


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

T-wag said:


> yeah but pictures do this bad boy no justice wat so ever....his color is absoluly amazing imma try to get a nice camera so mayb u guys can see this fish is my favorite iv ever owned


Glad your happy with your new fish


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

this video seemed to show off his color alot more

sorry about glare couldnt get tank bright enough haha


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice T wag time to change your Avatar pic.


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice Rhom!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Nice T wag time to change your Avatar pic.


sure is! lol just picked up some danios to keep him company...we'll see how long they last =p


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looks great


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

how this for a new avatar =p


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I tried 10 danios with my rhom before, woke up next morning and the rhom was the only fish left in the tank.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

lol damn =[ i saw u had some fish with yours what kind are they?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

any luck chosing a name? i named my rhom Kimo. i just thought it sounded cool. somehow Kimo turned into Kimosabe.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

well now almost fully out of his shell! he will sit a grill me allday long intill someone but me enters the room...he seems to only be brave around me...i didnt think it was possible for fish to get used to one person? is this possible?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah I think it is possible.


----------



## jay111 (Dec 25, 2009)

you brought him at that size, 6.5 if not, when does he start to turn that color of gray/black?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

when i bought him about 3 months ago he alrdy had really nice gray color on top and a lighter golden color on bottom....msg p boost of this thread cuz thats who i bought the fish off and he grew it out and did a really good job!...i can tell u this....the better u care for a fish the quicker it will grow and the better it will look


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

dude your water is crystal clear, and your rhom looks great!
right on


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

T-wag said:


> well now almost fully out of his shell! he will sit a grill me allday long intill someone but me enters the room...he seems to only be brave around me...i didnt think it was possible for fish to get used to one person? is this possible?


mines the same way, he's more comfortable around me than other people. he's not skittish around other people, just not as bold.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice fish bro


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

cool video and nice rhom t wag


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I had an oscar that was like that too. He would get all excited and swim to the top of the tank and eat right out of my hand, but when anyone else walked up to the tank he would go hide. I love fish with personalities


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's awesome, I just got a 100 gallon tank and I was thinkin of getting an Oscar


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

thanks yall =] but sh*t my water is crystal clear? lol i got crappy filters running but will be gettin a ehiem 2215...but i guess its pretty clear but sh*t doesnt really get picked up that much tho


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a really good looking rhom you have there, congratz.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

heres some more pics i snapped real quick


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you know the collection point? Looks like it's got some nice yellow to gold coloring on the belly.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

hes from peru


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok







I really like the look of this guy so you better keep us updated.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looking better all the time man.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

ok now for the really good quality pics from girls camera =]

enjoy









































































got plenty more so tell me what u think!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

nice lookin rhom!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

thanks man! i got a nice fish now i just need a nicer tank...lol with the better camera it picked up all the scratches haha


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He looks real good.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks very active!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

that's an awesome fish looks very nice


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

T-wag said:


> note that hes moving around alot more now


cute little bugger, i like the shape too


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice pick up man, really like this guy, you dont see a lot of them with such nice colouration


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That third pic is great








If you're thinking of getting the 2215 then u might aswell just bite the bullet and go for the 2217


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

He's looking good dude. Kicking myself right now. but your compress is rocking a new tank and should be huge in no time.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

dont worry boost he is in good hands and if it ever comes to me getting rid of him hes going right back to you =p


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

just a new video i just got of him swimming into the powerhead....


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice vid and rhom

what Powerhead aru u using?

Nevermind, korlia 4


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

love the vid man and the rhom is sweet to


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

great looking rhom, thanks for posting


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice looking rhom T-wag


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

thanks guys! hes the best fish i ever owned!


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey my ol fish looking good. DUde he needs more current in there.! Meanwhile he still looks good that jaw has always been huge he will be a monster one day.


----------

